# Ebay Deal



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

For all you corona fans out there here is a link to a guy that sells a lot of corona brushes.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CORONA-EXCA...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

I am thinking of buying a box of 3.5 excaliburs.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I think next time I order supplies I'm going to pick one up for a try. I always forget but I hear alot of good things about them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I only have one Corona brush in my arsenel it is more like a purdy pip. I was looking at the Excalibur at the paint store the other day and liked the feel so i think i will give it a shot. 
I have heard good things about the chinex.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

On the subject. Anybody ever use these? http://www.purdycorp.com/catalog/brushes/detail/105

I'm not all that much a Purdy fan, but I saw one for the first time at SW a couple days ago. Said they just got them. It felt like a nice ass brush.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Was that purdy firm like a wooster? That is how the corona chinex felt.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Well i bought a box of those 3.5 excaliburs. I will give a update on how i like it. If someone needs one let me know.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Meh, now if those were a box of Corona Bronson's...whooh boy! I would have snatched them right up!!!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Well i bought a box of those 3.5 excaliburs. I will give a update on how i like it. If someone needs one let me know.



I actually started using them a few months ago and like them, I use them mostly on Aura Matte and have found they seem to lay down a nice brush stroke.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Meh, now if those were a box of Corona Bronson's...whooh boy! I would have snatched them right up!!!


Looks like a purdy pip. I have a Corona Challenger that i use now and again. It seems to be a good brush. It too is like a pip.




MAK-Deco said:


> I actually started using them a few months ago and like them, I use them mostly on Aura Matte and have found they seem to lay down a nice brush stroke.


Yeah i checked one out in the paint store, i liked how firm it felt. I have just been wanting to check out the chinex brushes. 6 for the price 2 i figured what the hell.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Looks like a purdy pip. I have a Corona Challenger that i use now and again. It seems to be a good brush. It too is like a pip.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i checked one out in the paint store, i liked how firm it felt. I have just been wanting to check out the chinex brushes. 6 for the price 2 i figured what the hell.



I like the chinex for a few things they clean up great.. I don't care for it with Aura... I know you use a lot of PPG products if I am not mistaken it will be interesting to see how they work for you. I also like them with waterborne trim paints and poly


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I like the chinex for a few things they clean up great.. I don't care for it with Aura... I know you use a lot of PPG products if I am not mistaken it will be interesting to see how they work for you. I also like them with waterborne trim paints and poly


Yeah i do use a lot of PPG products. I have enough of them i will give them a shot on all those materials to see how they perform best. 
I have been kind of in a brush slump these days going from different brush to different brush. I like the wooster firms and my main cut brush as of lately has been a 3-1/2 xl glide. I like it, but it seems a little soft.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Yeah i do use a lot of PPG products. I have enough of them i will give them a shot on all those materials to see how they perform best.
> I have been kind of in a brush slump these days going from different brush to different brush. I like the wooster firms and my main cut brush as of lately has been a 3-1/2 xl glide. I like it, but it seems a little soft.


I was a glide guy for a long time and feel they got softer in the last few years or maybe the paint has changed but either way I don't use them anymore.. I like the wooster firm and extra firm, but I like the Excalibur


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I was a glide guy for a long time and feel they got softer in the last few years or maybe the paint has changed but either way I don't use them anymore.. I like the wooster firm and extra firm, but I like the Excalibur


I agree I rarely use any of my purdy brushes for cutting in because of how soft they seem. I think it is a combination of softer brushes and thicker material. 
If the Excaliburs don't do it for me I will switch to the wooster firm angle. All the ones i have now are either flat or smaller sash brushes.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Try a purdy pro-extra. They are a little stiffer.


----------

